# Waterdogs



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can purchase some waterdogs? Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## fishwmoosentx (Feb 20, 2009)

Only place I know is Fayetteville..at the little gas station going to the lake.(Fayette Co.)


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

I called them yesterday and they said no waterdogs anywhere around the lake. Having problems getting a shipment from the supplier.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

some pet stores


----------



## fishwmoosentx (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah pretty typical this time of year. I'll keep my eyes open and let you know if I see any.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Oakhurst bait store on hwy 190..Walker


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> Oakhurst bait store on hwy 190..Walker


They didn't have any. Thanks though


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

carzy question to you guys i'm sure, but what the heck are 
*Waterdogs?*


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Waterdogs are salamanders. 

I assume you're near Houston, but if you get up near Austin, Jensen Tackle has them sometimes. They might be able to ship them.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

what do you catch on waterdogs??


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

We always used them for catching spawning bass on the nest.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

thats interesting. I've never heard of them used as bait for bass. the spawn should start around March or so right??


----------



## budv48 (Feb 12, 2008)

Waterdogs are hands down the best largemouth bass springtime bait on earth. I think I have some old shipping containers in the loft of the barn I'll check tomorrow. If the guys still in business I'll give you his address.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

ill have to find some in the b/cs area. I have a few bass spots here on campus that I would like to try them in.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Waterdogs are hard to come by right now. I talked to Doug Waddell that had the place at Fayette for years and he told me that nobody in Texas has any right now. Waterdogs are by far the best big bass bait during the spring. Kind of like a croaker for trout and reds in the summer.


----------



## budv48 (Feb 12, 2008)

Here's the address I found on the shipping box. The Bait Man, 153 E. Woodlawn, Box 1233, Hinckley, IL, 60520. The label said the box contained 24 small dogs and 12 big dogs. I remember we used to buy them by the hundreds. I think this guy caught them wild and was a wholesaler. If he's still around you might be able to cut out some middlemen if you could buy bulk.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

budv48 said:


> Here's the address I found on the shipping box. The Bait Man, 153 E. Woodlawn, Box 1233, Hinckley, IL, 60520. The label said the box contained 24 small dogs and 12 big dogs. I remember we used to buy them by the hundreds. I think this guy caught them wild and was a wholesaler. If he's still around you might be able to cut out some middlemen if you could buy bulk.


I will definately look into this. Thanks a bunch


----------



## betty bowtie (Oct 13, 2006)

*This!!!*



muddnasty said:


> carzy question to you guys i'm sure, but what the heck are
> *Waterdogs?*


This is a waterdog...and this is what you will catch with a waterdog!!


----------



## ETS42 (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice fish BB.

For those that can't find the live ones you might check out 
http://www.histackleboxshop.com/Riv...ter-Waterdog-Lure-p/river2sea-nest-raider.htm


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

When you do find them they are $2.50 each big or small.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Most of the bait shops around Lake Fork carry them.
Google Lake Fork Marina.
Tinman


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

budv48 said:


> Here's the address I found on the shipping box. The Bait Man, 153 E. Woodlawn, Box 1233, Hinckley, IL, 60520. The label said the box contained 24 small dogs and 12 big dogs. I remember we used to buy them by the hundreds. I think this guy caught them wild and was a wholesaler. If he's still around you might be able to cut out some middlemen if you could buy bulk.


You don't have the phone number by any chance. When I googled this guy, the phone number I called had two girls on voice message. Didn't sound like a bait shop.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You can use them to get Water Quail or Water Squirrels. 
Seriously they will catch big bass or cats. Got to keep them up out of the bottom mud for best results.


----------



## Jay d (Sep 22, 2007)

*waterdogs*

I couldnt stand it so I did a bit of searching and found this:

"On another note, Lake Fork Country Store hung there "waterdog" sign out today, so keep that in mind if you are one of the many people on the hunt for them. I do not think they ship them, but still worth a shot. Lake Fork Country Store, 903-383-7686. They also have some massive black saltys in stock that seem to hold up a lot better than shiners or the plain goldfish that make the rounds down here."

Posted Feb 21, at http://lfmfr.com/

Found another at Waddells http://www.livewaterdogs.com/ $2 a peice shipped in batchs of 50


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Jay d said:


> I couldnt stand it so I did a bit of searching and found this:
> 
> "On another note, Lake Fork Country Store hung there "waterdog" sign out today, so keep that in mind if you are one of the many people on the hunt for them. I do not think they ship them, but still worth a shot. Lake Fork Country Store, 903-383-7686. They also have some massive black saltys in stock that seem to hold up a lot better than shiners or the plain goldfish that make the rounds down here."
> 
> ...


Waddell is selling them for $3.00 a piece now. I talked to him for a while on the phone and he told me all about waterdogs. He gets his from Nebraska. He says the problem with waterdogs they are heard to catch and the distributers are not making enough money to make it worth while to go catch them. Waterdogs should be easier to find once the ponds unfreeze. Waddell told me he use to get waterdogs for the Lake Fork store and they do not deliver. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

there is a picture of a waterdog in my avatar


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

The Bait Bucket @ FM 2920 & I45 has them. They have it on the message if waterdogs are in stock. most of the time they have them.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you hook them thru the tail?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Cartman said:


> Do you hook them thru the tail?


Through the lips, weedless hooks with the wire.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Big black bass love them, but they generate the same deal as "live croaker are bad" from people who forgot what fishing is about. For another great bait for black bass catch leopard frogs and hook them in the lips. Pitch them up close to weeds and hang on.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Lizards work well with Dental Bands (the rubbers for braces) on them. Run the lizard through the rubber band, it will be snug on his belly, place a small aberdeen hook under the rubberband and cast. Awesome top water action and the lizard will work for a few fish if he is not hooked.


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Artificial-plastic-lizards, crawfish, worms, frogs, rats,etc. all work well fished slow and steady.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

bass hate them in there spawn bed, they eat eggs,, the big bass will hammer the hell out of them if they get anywhere close to the bed.


----------



## jighead88 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was at Fayette County this weekend and had no problem finding waterdogs. The only problem was that they were very undersized being only about 2-4 in. long. I'm used to seeing them at least twice the size they were. The price was also outrageous, $27 a dozen. NOT WORTH IT. We bought some black salty's from Gander Mtn. for $2.50 a dozen and caught more fish on them than the waterdogs. Our biggest was 22 1/2 in. around 8 lbs.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

rangers57 said:


> there is a picture of a waterdog in my avatar


 Not sure 17lb. test will hold that one.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

jighead88 said:


> I was at Fayette County this weekend and had no problem finding waterdogs. The only problem was that they were very undersized being only about 2-4 in. long. I'm used to seeing them at least twice the size they were. The price was also outrageous, $27 a dozen. NOT WORTH IT. We bought some black salty's from Gander Mtn. for $2.50 a dozen and caught more fish on them than the waterdogs. Our biggest was 22 1/2 in. around 8 lbs.


Stop braggin Aaron. You got lucky on that fish. Your dad had to show you how it was done before you could catch anything.


----------



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

*water dogs*

I fished fayettville this weekend, bought 24 water dogs, and caught 3 fish on them. Also set out cat fish jug lines with chunks of spanish sardines on them. caught 24 catfish and 12 bass all over 3 lbs. Fished all weekend with artificials and caught 5 bass each my son and I. Best technique is dredging carolina rigged lizards in 10' of water.


----------



## jighead88 (Aug 25, 2008)

You're just jealous Big Mike. Its not my fault you couldn't put one in the boat! HAHA. But I had alot of fun. Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

jighead88 said:


> You're just jealous Big Mike. Its not my fault you couldn't put one in the boat! HAHA. But I had alot of fun. Already looking forward to next year.


I agree. Always a great time and I am also looking forward to next year.


----------

